# HT 23 54 inch Deck repairs.



## Priority1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi everyone. First off I have been MIA for a bit. I injured my right shoulder that required surgery. I back in action but being a bit more careful. I need to get my grass cut for the first time. 

I made some repairs to the hanger system on my 54 inch deck for my HT23. Joe A and I worked together on these. He's been a Bolens nut a lot longer than I have. We machined some new bushings out of chrome molly and welded them in. We also machined some lift studs, and welded some link assemblies. 

We modified the blade plates by bolting them to an old blade and drilling a 3/8 inch center hole using the old blade as a fixture. We actually drilled through 4 one time and 5 the next for a total of 9 of these revised parts. We then weld in some 3/8 inch short locating pins using the new gator blades to set the depth before tacking. This locating pin allows us to use generic blades with a 3/8 in center hole and the 3/8 side slots. We do what we can to keep these old girls going. When we make things we always make a few spares. 

It's said, "A pic is worth a thousand words.", and I probably said too much already. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kubota B7800HSD ELECTRICAL SYSTEM


----------

